# Neue Wasserkühlung, Komponenten



## D0mi (29. November 2018)

*Neue Wasserkühlung, Komponenten*

Servus zusammen,

will mir jetzt dann in der nächsten Zeit eine Custom Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen und hätte da mal ein paar Fragen ob das alles so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Vorweg, mein Gehäuse ist das Lian Li PC-o11wgx.
Die Lüfter sind Corsair LL120.
Hätte oben und unten im Gehäuse jeweils einen 360 Radiator geplant. Die unteren saugen die Luft an und die oberen blasen  wieder raus.  Von hinten blasen auch nochmal 3 Lüfter ohne einen Radiator ins Gehäuse rein.
Als Pumpe + AGB hätte ich die EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM genommen. 
Gekühlt werden soll fürs erste nur die CPU und später dann auch noch die GPU.
Als Lüftersteuerung hätte ich den Aquaero 6 LT  + Passivkühler genommen und die 9 Lüfter auf 2 PWM Ausgänge mit jeweils einem Splitty9 verteilt.

 Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die Pumpe an das Aquaero anzuschließen? Das einzige, dass ich gefunden habe ist, dass man an dem Aquaero nur eine Alphacool Pumpe anschließen kann. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

Domi


----------



## Darkspell64 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, Komponenten*

Hallo,
Zu dem Radiator Setup: ich würde eher empfehlen, beide Radis mit Frischluft zu versorgen und mit den 3 anderen Lüftern die Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern. 

Die Pumpe kannst du theoretisch an einem der Lüfteranschlüsse anschließen, jedoch "nur" per pwm steuern. Besondere Funktionen wie Durchfluss etc. unterstützt die Pumpe nicht.

Ich habe das gleiche Setup aus Aquaero und D5 laufen und habe die Pumpe einfach als Lüfter mit fixer Drehzahl eingerichtet, mit Alarm falls diese nicht anläuft. Funktioniert bisher gut.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Darkspell


----------

